# Slick-Image aus byte-array erzeugen



## LukHaimb27 (10. Apr 2012)

Hallo

Ich hätte kurz eine Frage an die, die sich mit der Slick 2D engine auskennen:

Weiß jemand ob und wie man aus einem byte-array in das eine png datei eingelesen wurde
ein Slick-Imageobjekt erzeugt?
Ich hab im Internet keine Lösung gefunden
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (11. Apr 2012)

Würde mal schauen, ob man dem LoadableImageData (Slick - The 2D Library)  einen ByteArrayInputStream geben kann ....


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Apr 2012)

Du müsstest dein ByteArray lediglich in einen ByteBuffer stecken. Dann kannst du den bequem übergeben.


----------

